# it began in november of 2005...



## xxmissjennyxx (Apr 1, 2006)

haha what a dramatic title huh?

well, ive been lurking around specktra and finally decided to contribute!
ive only been collecting mac for about 4 months. i think im off to a good start  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








my eyeshadows which i love very very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw, trax and tilt are mislabled 








my pigments which i also adore




my face stuff




my misc. stuff

enjoy!!!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Apr 2, 2006)

love the quads!


----------



## stefunnie (Apr 2, 2006)

is that how trax is suppose to look like?.. mine seems to look different from urs


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefunnie* 
_is that how trax is suppose to look like?.. mine seems to look different from urs_

 
she mixed up the labeling on trax and tilt. trax is the pinkish-purpley one with gold shimmer, tile is the pale blue. trust me, i have both of mine in front of me, with the original pro labels attached.


----------



## stefunnie (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_she mixed up the labeling on trax and tilt. trax is the pinkish-purpley one with gold shimmer, tile is the pale blue. trust me, i have both of mine in front of me, with the original pro labels attached._

 
yeah i dont have tilt.. ive gotta get tilt.. it looks nice..


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 
_love the quads!_

 
thanks!


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefunnie* 
_is that how trax is suppose to look like?.. mine seems to look different from urs_

 
yeah sorry bout that! i was in a real bad rush haha


----------



## stefunnie (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxmissjennyxx* 
_yeah sorry bout that! i was in a real bad rush haha_

 
not a problem.. i was just confused.. since i got trax in a swap that was depotted.. it made me unsure of what color i had..


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

gorgeous...


----------

